# Model 70????



## bluehound (Feb 26, 2006)

I have a Winchester model 70 7mm Rem mag. I can't remember when I bought it but I believe it was about 10 to 12 years ago. I was wondering how much you guys think this gun is worth.

Jeremy


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

What condition is it in?

Go to www.gunsamerica.com and find one in similar condition. That should give you a ballpark idea.


----------



## bluehound (Feb 26, 2006)

It has a few scratches on the stock but other then that it is in good shape. It has no rust on it anywhere.

Jeremy


----------



## bluehound (Feb 26, 2006)

I didn't see anything on the website you gave me. I think I bought it at wal-mart or k-mart. I think I only paid $200 to $250 for it. Does that sound right?

Jeremy


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm not certain how you didnt find something similar on gunsamerica. Simplify the search.


----------



## bluehound (Feb 26, 2006)

I found one gun that kinda looked like the one that I have but they wanted $595 for it. I only paid $200 to $250 for it at wal-mart or k-mart. Could that be right.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

blue book of gun values, the bible for people who need to look up values of prety much any gun ever made.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

$550.00 new a couple years ago


----------



## bluehound (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the info. I bought this gun in 1995. I called a gun shop today and they said it is worth $400 today.

Jeremy


----------

